# [V] Zotac GTX 570 AMP! Edition mit ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme Plus II



## firewalker2k (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

möchte hier eine Zotac GTX 570 AMP! Edition (ZT-50204-10M) mit 1280 MB RAM anbieten, welche werksseitig bereits übertaktet ist. Auf ihr ist bereits ein ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme Plus II verbaut. Eckdaten:

Entweder Versand oder Abholung in Saarbrücken. Preisvorschläge bitte per PN.


----------



## firewalker2k (18. Februar 2016)

*push*


----------



## firewalker2k (24. Februar 2016)

Verkauft.


----------

